# Violin help!!!



## Ramamaiden

Hi, i used to play the violin a long time ago, for a year and a half. After that i rarely played and until now i started to get serious again but there is an issue that i had back then and i have now that ive never been able to fix it.
Its simple, when im playing on the A string and im playing a D note with the bow going donwards, and then i make a legato to the E string playing the E note, and i almost all the time make this really disgusting high frequency sound. The thing is i dont get it when i do it with the bow going upwards, and also when i play any other note on the E string.

Has anyone had this problem???


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

Hi !!!

It's called a *Wolf Note* and i sometimes experience it. There are many factors that can cause it. Pls consult this site/forum for possible solutions ... http://forums.abrsm.org/lofiversion/index.php/t9838.html

I solved mine by adjusting the height of the bridge (lowering and flattening it) and positioning it further down the instrument (not exactly aligned between the f hole notches).


----------



## Ramamaiden

Thank you very much for your help. That web site is very good and there are a lot of advices so i'll try some of them, hope it works .


----------

